# فيلا رائعة اوتوكاد رسومات تنفيذية كاملة , مساقط افقية وقطاعات وواجهات وتفاصيل ونماذج ابواب وشبابيك



## z_abc_001 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

اقدم لكم فيلا رائعة اوتوكاد رسومات تنفيذية كاملة , مساقط افقية وقطاعات وواجهات وتفاصيل ونماذج ابواب وشبابيك .

للتحميل اضغط على اللينك التالي:

http://uploading.com/files/a31m9a6f/Villa by CAD Completed Shop Drawing.zip/








الملف بدون باسوورد

---


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

العضو الكريم السلام عليكم الرجاء رفع المخططات من جديد لانه لا يمكن التحميل من هذا الموقع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## امراة من الزمان دا (9 سبتمبر 2011)

بيض الله وجهك يوم اللقاء


----------



## محمد مطر (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ياريت ترفع الملف لموقع آخر (ميديا فاير)
وشكرا لك ..


----------



## toda (17 سبتمبر 2011)

بجد اخى الكريم بارك الله فيك بس يا ريت ترفع الملف على اى موقع اخر للاحتياج باهمية وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## z_abc_001 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*الاخوة الذين لديهم مشاكل في تحميل الملف*

الرابط يعمل وجربته , عند الدخول للموقع اختار free download فيبدأ العد 

التنازلي بالثواني من 50 الى صفر , ثم اضغط على free download مرة 

اخري فيبدأ التحميل


----------



## Mujtaba alasadi (2 أكتوبر 2011)

*شيىء رائع
شكرا جزيلا
الله يوفقك*


----------



## architect one (3 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور بارك الله بك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل .


----------



## ahmad nagy (23 أكتوبر 2011)

يــــــــــــــا ريـــــــــــــت لينك غير دا, حضرتك بتنزل حــــــــاجـــــات كتير بس مش بنستفاد منها


----------



## اوكستين (28 أكتوبر 2011)

http://uploading.com/files/a31m9a6f/Villa by CAD Completed Shop Drawing.zip/

ماكو شي هنا حبيبي


----------



## arch_hamada (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك .. وشكراً على الملف المفيد جداً


----------



## المهندس ابو شدن (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شي رائع مشكوررررررررررررررررر تحياتي


----------



## radwan_icid (16 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وجاري تنزيل الملف..............


----------



## z_abc_001 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

اضغط على Free Download وابدأ التحميل


----------



## الرسام الفاشل (13 ديسمبر 2011)

وين احصلها free download عشان اضغط عليها


----------



## AranZagros (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله


----------



## بزقوزة (27 يناير 2012)

لا يعمل للاسف


----------



## jaad (28 يناير 2012)

:79: شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجعل الله هذه المشاركة في ميزان حسناتك والرابط بالفعل شغال بس كرر المحاولة عدة مرات وانشالله بيحمل عادي :12:


----------



## الغليبي (22 فبراير 2012)

جاري التحميل ياباشا

الله يفتح لك ابواب الخير
​


----------



## Eng.zeky (23 فبراير 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eagle_azeem (9 سبتمبر 2012)

[h=2]OOPS! Looks like file not found.[/h] We are sorry, the file was removed either by its owner or due to the complaint received
يا سيد الموقع لا يعمل ويعطى الرساله دى


----------



## halimk (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اناحاولت احمل اكثر من مرة بس ما ضبطت
ارجو الرفع على الميديافاير


----------



## المهندس999999 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (4 أبريل 2014)

OOPS! Looks like file not found.


----------

